

Texting woman falls in fountain, files lawsuit - tomlin
http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/bizarre&id=7906487

======
tomlin
When I first saw this, first thing I thought was, "She should have had a
Windows 7 Phone". Heh.

~~~
there
or an android phone:

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/14/road-sms-encourages-
you-t...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/14/road-sms-encourages-you-to-text-
while-walking/)

------
bradfordw
I don't think anyone saw this coming. Like a fountain in the middle of the
mall...

